# How do you hide text in a post? Need to click Show to see it?



## Goonalan

As simple as that really, at what point and where do I indicate that I would like to make a dice roll when I'm posting here? FIGURED THIS OUT NOW

And for the win how do you hide text, so you have to click 'Show' to see it.

Sorry, other than here I have probably been in two other forums in my life.


----------



## IronWolf

Goonalan said:


> And for the win how do you hide text, so you have to click 'Show' to see it.





Use [sblock] and [/sblock] to get the "show" spoiler blocks.


----------



## Goonalan

IronWolf said:


> Use [sblock] and [/sblock] to get the "show" spoiler blocks.






[sblock]tHANK YOU[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

[spoiler]hiides the text in black[/spoiler]
and noparse allows you to type the commands with out them activating.



Spoiler



have fun ! !


----------



## Mark CMG

Goonalan said:


> How do you hide text in a post?






Innuendo and metaphor work well for me.  Literally.


----------



## frankthedm

Scott DeWar said:


> [spoiler]hiides the text in black[/spoiler]
> and noparse allows you to type the commands with out them activating.



[sblock=insert text here]Lets you custom title the Spoiler Block.[/sblock]

[sblock=insert text here]Nice?[/sblock]


----------



## RunGord

*Aha!*

This should be in the FAQ thread.  Or is it just me?


----------



## Jaracove

Tried the 



Spoiler



text


 and it won't work for me


----------



## Morrus

Spoiler doesn't work because it cripples users using touchscreen devices. Sblock is the way to go.


----------



## Jaracove

Morrus said:


> Spoiler doesn't work because it cripples users using touchscreen devices. Sblock is the way to go.



Ok thanks


----------



## ritsu793

[sblock]lol[/sblock]


----------

